# Good affordable stand for 50 gallon 36x18 tank?



## goodship (Oct 15, 2014)

I have Eze Double on a 40 Gal Breeder. Not wobbly had it a few years.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Petco has decent metal stands in that size.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I second the Petco metal stand. 60 bucks. Easy to put together and very sturdy. Used to have one on my 40B and it was great.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I mainly use welded angle iron stands for my tanks. Last one I bought for my 90 was a narrower angle iron. It does hold the 90 but it does move a bit when I brush against it. The rest of the stands I have are 1.25 iron and are rock solid.


----------



## Oso Polar (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks a lot, guys! I bought this Petco Brooklyn stand and assembled, seems to be very sturdy and looks good. Previously I saw good feedback about this stand but wasn't aware that it is available in 36" size - Petco website lists only 20, 30 & 48 inches. In fact, in real physical Petco store 36x18 was the only size in stock. :icon_smil


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Cement blocks and 3/4 plywood! works like a champ.You can even spray paint the blocks.that's what I used years ago when I had a basement fishroom for breeding angels.Very low $$.

oh yeah,I framed the plywood with 2x4 's as well.spaced cross braces every 2 ft.


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Oso Polar said:


> Thanks a lot, guys! I bought this Petco Brooklyn stand and assembled, seems to be very sturdy and looks good. Previously I saw good feedback about this stand but wasn't aware that it is available in 36" size - Petco website lists only 20, 30 & 48 inches. In fact, in real physical Petco store 36x18 was the only size in stock. :icon_smil


You are lucky. I have checked both Petco stores near me and the largest brooklyn stand they sell is the 10 gallon. I asked both stores if they can order the 36x18 stand and they just tell me to order it online. When I tell them it isn't available online they tell me it must be discontinued.

I really want one of those stands but it looks like I will have to build one instead.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought this one from petco for my 40 gallon breeder and it is very sturdy. Use 10% off code welcomeFG. They have free shipping on most of the tank stands. It is only $135!

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?SKU=234672

Bump: Ah I just read you already purchased one. Well for future reference this stand is great(=


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

crice8 said:


> I bought this one from petco for my 40 gallon breeder and it is very sturdy. Use 10% off code welcomeFG. They have free shipping on most of the tank stands. It is only $135!
> 
> http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?SKU=234672
> 
> Bump: Ah I just read you already purchased one. Well for future reference this stand is great(=


I'm looking at the stand for a 50 gallon. Do they have the L and W dimensions switched around?


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

ichy said:


> I'm looking at the stand for a 50 gallon. Do they have the L and W dimensions switched around?


No. The width of an object it side to side when you look at it lol. 
This stand is 37.37" W and 19.37" Deep.


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

lol...so LxWxH doesn't count here? Lol..
(I know that is what they meant but I play an engineer on TV.)
In my world its 37.37"X19.37"X28.25"..it's all good!


----------



## darkcrisis (Jan 21, 2009)

Petco's website now has the Brooklyn 40B stands available!


----------

